# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Esponjas >  Esponja Bola Vermelha

## roberto montabone

Hola Amigos Hoje percebi que perdi minha esponja Bola Vermelha ja estava com + ou _ 15 cm de diametros 
Aparentemente sem causa percebivel esta a limpar o aguario e percebi alguns pontos pretos na base da esponja quando a virei para ver o que era ela estava quase toda oca e preta por dentro pararecia ter apodrecido .
Por que aconteceu?
O que sera que pode ser sendo que os corais do aquario estavam abrindo bem?
devo fazer algo no aquario?
como prevenir isso?
Sei que sao muitas perguntas mas preciso aprender para não errar  mais 
 :Icon Cry:  
Obrigado desde já

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Roberto

Para verificares o estado da esponja, basta retira-la de água. Se tiver morta, o cheiro será bastante intenso e nesse caso deves remove-la, ja que estes seres quando morrem, são altamente poluentes.

As esponjas são muito sensiveis á degradação das condições da agua e tambem, na maioria das espécies, ao excesso de luz.

Cps

----------


## roberto montabone

> Boas Roberto
> 
> Para verificares o estado da esponja, basta retira-la de água. Se tiver morta, o cheiro será bastante intenso e nesse caso deves remove-la, ja que estes seres quando morrem, são altamente poluentes.
> 
> As esponjas são muito sensiveis á degradação das condições da agua e tambem, na maioria das espécies, ao excesso de luz.
> 
> Cps


Sim o cheiro estava bastante intenso coloqueio em um balde com uma bomba de circulação 
Sera que consigo recuperala ou nao tem mais jeito
Abraços

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Á partida se já está a apodrecer.. dentro de um balde não se irá safar,vai morrer com as proprias toxinas.

De qualquer forma não perdes nada em deixar ver o que acontece.

Cps

----------

